# Southern New Hampshire Police Depts



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone have any info on Pelham PD or Salem PD in regards to whether they are considered good or bad depts to work for? I talked to some cops from NH that said Salem is going through some problems right now, can anyone elaborate on that? Any info will help, thanks!


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Just go online and read articles in the _Eagle-Tribune_, they have some serious leadership problems. The Chief is also fighting the town on appointments, they are really in disarray up there. You may consider waiting until things stabilize in Salem. As for Pelham..."no comment". Although, it is my "opinion" with all the tests that they offer, for a sum of money, seems like they have a nice little business going.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

My 2cents: 
If you have money to spend and need the experience of Interveiwing and taking tests then these two towns are for you.

If you're thinking about working for one of them I'd pick... Florida! Seriously from past experience; "_*Many pay, but few are chosen, (if any)*_ You are better off taking the regional exams for NH. Better bang for your buck. Ten towns for the price of one.

As far as information on them check the Eagletribune.com archives. I personally like the one about sleeping on duty.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

MassToNY,
If you are certified as a full time p.o.,you would have a much better chance getting in those towns. Many people do get frustrated because they seem to test often but no one ever hears from them again. Details and good pay by NH standards. NH is good about
taking other state's academies. You would have to complete a law package.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

masstony.......the heck with that. Come to Florida. There are more jobs here than qualified applicants; and NO snow!


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Buddie of mine is a cop in Rochester, NH he says Pelham is squared away but tough. I'm with FLA as soon as I see if a R.I dept is gonna pan out or not.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Took the written tests, scored well, never heard anything. They should rename their "tests" to "fundraisers". :? 

-Mike


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

tomahawk @ Sat Jul 03 said:


> Took the written tests, scored well, never heard anything. They should rename their "tests" to "fundraisers". :?
> 
> -Mike


Didn't miss much. Passed the written and Physical portion, recieved a letter sometime later stating " only hiring full-time NH certified officers" Wished they told me that before I forked over the $50 :twisted: But that's Salem for ya!

Pelham was a much better experience.Made it to the interveiw stage twice. They seemed like great guys, just don't expect any notification if they decided not to hire you.

Again just MY experience with them.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Mortal knight @ Sun 04 Jul said:


> tomahawk @ Sat Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the written tests, scored well, never heard anything. They should rename their "tests" to "fundraisers". :?
> ...


That's right! I heard of others receiving that letter... the funny part is that EXACT question was asked at the written exam, and the Chief said those without FT NH status would be considered along with everyone else. :roll:

-Mike


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

These exam "fees" are total BS. Just like the poor folks that took the Rochester (MA) PD test. They charged $25 for the test and they weren't even sure if they would fill 1 position. I hate to say it, but if it ain't the civvy circus test it ain't worth taking :shock:


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Here's the secret. If the town is giving out the exam through Jaques Personal They are hiring. If they are asking you to make the check out to them, There's a reason for it.

Every test I took with Jaques personal, the test fee goes to cover the cost of administering the test. When they do test it is usually 10 or more smaller towns pooling together a list. After you take the test and pass the physical you start recieveing notices or phone calls for interveiws. I know guys who have gotten on in Plaistow, Stratam, Epping and Newton NH. average Joes like you and I. 

So YES, it is possible to get hired by a NH town, BUT you gotta be a Prime canidate. You gotta prepare yourself by:
1) being in shape
2) having a education
3) some type of LE experience
4) knowledge of the town you are applying to 
5) good moral charcter

Mac Intosh is also a good place to test through. Because when there is 30 towns waiting to pick from a list that you only paid $50 for, the towns is not making the money, the college is.

Just my 2 1/2 cents


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Mortal Knight....You said you know someone that got on in Epping, hows their department? I have an interview next week with them! They are the first town to contact me from the southeastern regional exam I took back in May.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Its a pretty good department. Epping usually have 2 interveiws. The first is a basic 15 minute "get to know you". They will ask you about your self. Where you see yourself in 5 years, hobbies, etc. The following interveiw if you get selected is a typical cop interview. What if....

Go to the local libary and ask for last years town's annual report. There will usually be a section about the town's PD. How many officers, arrests, call for service, the chief's plans for the up coming year, etc.

Know what type of government they have and who is on the council/ selectman.

Basically show them you have done your homework on the town. If they think your are just applying because they sent you a notice ( which is most likely the case), you won't stand a chance.

Good luck.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Mortal knight @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> So YES, it is possible to get hired by a NH town, BUT you gotta be a Prime canidate. You gotta prepare yourself by:
> 1) being in shape
> 2) having a education
> 3) some type of LE experience
> ...


One additional aspect Mortal K; living in the town and fitting the criteria of employment, can place you considerably ahead of the other applicants... Especially, in the smaller towns without fulltime (24x7) coverage. Since if your a resident and an officer in one of those towns, you can be in an "on-call" rotation from 02:00am to 06:00am and that provides a vital service to the residents and is appreciated by the Chief. Of course, this wouldn't apply to Salem, Plaistow, Exeter, etc. who are staffed 24x7, but certainly for towns with less than 5,000 residents.

Being a resident has measurable advantages everywhere. :thumbup:
"That's Right! I'm Kozmo Kramer, The Ass-Man!..."


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

What about Nashua? They have a great reputation... big dept too. I'm in the middle of my background investigation with them now.. they move along fairly quickly. I just passes an oral board with the Cheif himself a few weeks ago and the recruiting officer says my chances are good. I"m also in Burlington, VT hiring pool for the Jan 05 academy. I'm really hoping for Nashua though.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

I plan on taking the Nashua test, thanks! Good luck! Things are actually looking for one of the towns I asked about.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I work for the Hudson, NH Police Department. It's a good agency (@ 50 sworn). Most people bouce out of the application process at the Polygraph Test stage. They are good departments though..


----------

